# Mason Pearson Hair Brushes



## Elisabeth (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi...I don't know if you'll be able to help me out on this one Janelle, probably more likely the UK girls, like maybe Trish, I don't know, as these hair brushes are made in the UK.

HQ hair (not that I believe everything they say!) claims that these are the best brushes in the world and that celebs like Catherine Zeta Jones and Sarah Jessica Parker swear by them.

They are not cheap, of course. Is this just hype? Has anybody tried these hair brushes to verify these claims? I wouldn't mind getting one, but it has to work really well. Once a stylist told me that there can not ever be that much of a difference in a hair brush to justify that high a cost.

Sorry, that last sentence did not make sense.

Anyway. Thanks.

Elisabeth


----------



## Sofia (Jan 4, 2006)

I've always wondered if these brushes were really necessary. They get so much hype, but what exactly is so great about them? I love my Aveda paddle brush and my Clinique vent/round combo brush. The Clinique one is great for volume and straightening when blow-drying. Wish I got another when they were around. I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything, but who knows.


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 4, 2006)

I use Mason Pearson brushes. I have long hair that gets tangled very easy, and these brushes are the best at keeping my hair soft, glossy and shiny. :icon_chee

I have 2 of them in different sizes and have had them for about a year and a half. I would definitely recommend them as i have tried many hair brushes in the past and these are the best I have used. You also get a brush to clean them with. They are also very durable and are made to last, so although they are expensive, theyare worth it. I also got mine from HQhair. xx


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've seen them... and my friend at work has one. Honestly, I think it's "ok". I prefer ceramic brushes, and natural bristles only leave me with tons of frizz &amp; static. It's up to you and what you prefer.. but personally, with my hair, I don't think I'd ever buy one. They are super expensive, and I really dont see anything spectacular. I like Denman brushes better.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

Honestly... IMO - I think it's a "name' thing... Denman makes the same type of brushes, and even though they're sometimes a little more than what you'd normally spend on a brush, it's nowhere near the $100+ you'd spend on an MP. I dunno, maybe it's the HG brush for some people, but I just don't think it does anything for me. :icon_wink


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

look familiar? lol http://www.denman-us.com/Denmanbrush/Cushion.htm


----------



## qristeele (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey, the Denman brushes look just as good. Which one are you using and how much are they?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

I got one of the ceramic rounds, a classic and one of those groomer ones... they were like $15-45 at a trade show... so figure somewhere around there in public pricing. Depends on the brush.. some were cheaper than others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Janelle! Thanks for your reply! $100+ bucks for MP brushes in the states?? O.k. That's just nuts. Here in Europe and the UK we can get them (the small handy unit) for 33 Euros..I don't know, but a lot less than 100 bucks..through HQhair. Thanks for the tip about the Denman brushes. Maybe I shuold try both out..I mean..if I had to pay that much for a MP brush...still can't believe it...sheesh..It would be game over. Maybe get a Denman and a MP and compare:icon_wink Why not?

Thanks again for the great advice and link:icon_cool

Elisabeth


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 5, 2006)

I was thinking that it may be overpriced, especially because the Denman looks so similar and they make good quality brushes, I'm thinking of getting the D81M because my bristle brush with the wooden handle feels a bit rough.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh I have heard about the Mason brushes too, but thought they were too expensive!!Thanks for sharing the info on Denman brushes!Think I will check them out!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 5, 2006)

I was wondering about these Mason brushes also whether they were really worth the price. Thanks for the feedback! I'll check out Denman brushes also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 6, 2006)

I have tried Denman brushes and did not like them at all. They scratched my scalp and really hurt when my hair was tangled or slightly damp. :icon_twis

I would pick mason pearson, not because of the name, but because I have tried both and think mason pearson brushes are a 100% better than Denman. Also, I would much rather have a good quality brush that makes my hair feel and look great than try countless other cheaper options. Lastly, mason pearson brushes DO last and they are easy to clean. My auntie has had hers for 12 years and it is still in fantastic condition.

I know everybody will think diffrently on this subject, but I would find a shop that stocks both so you can compare.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yup... try both if you can... everyone's hair is different. But I would rather spend the $150 on my CHI rocket dryer than a brush- imo -- The MP bristles gave me a ton of static &amp; frizz :icon_conf


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 7, 2006)

Good thing I DIDN'T spend that much on mine then! :icon_lol:

Like I said, it is personal preference, and I do prefer MP brushes for quality just like I would much rather have my more expensive-but so worth it-GHD hair straighteners above any others. :icon_chee


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 9, 2006)

O.K. Thanks again Janelle for the Denman link....and your honest professional opinion. Rather than order the Denman online...I think I'll wait until I'm back in the states and get it at Pure Beauty or Sally's. I went on to the HQ hair site to see about the MP brush..just to try it...like littleliverbird said, we can get it way, way, cheaper over here...and they are currently out of stock of almost all the MP brushes! I e-mailed their customer support to ask when they think they might get them back in stock....that was Fri. last week..have not heard back from them yet..I'll keep everybody posted.

Thanks again everybody


----------



## KittyM (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the thread Elisabeth!Now i will get my Denman brush in the mail any day!:icon_chee


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 9, 2006)

Kristina.....cool!!!! keep us posted..the more opinions, the merrier!


----------



## CamaroChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi, Elisabeth.

I had been wondering about the MP brushes for a very long time, and had finally broken down and bought one (not quite a year ago, I guess). To be totally honest, I'm not convinced it was worth the money. However, it's hard to say, since I didn't shop other, lower end boar's hair brushes to start with. So I have no basis for comparison. However, I have a feeling that other similar, lower priced brushes would have done just as well.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 10, 2006)

Camaro Chick,

Thanks! this is just the kind of insight I asked for.


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jan 11, 2006)

Also glad I read this. I'm growing out my hair and was going to reward myself with a MP brush, but I think I'll stick with Denman. Plus, when my brushes get gross and hairy I'd rather have a fresh clean one. Seems like I never get them as clean as new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 11, 2006)

Update: !!..Now anxious to do my own comparison.... I called HQ hair and they said that they had not had MP brushes for several months and did not know WHEN they would get them back in. hmmm...So I called Mason Pearson in London directly and talked to the nicest lady over the phone. It seems that due to the fact that MP makes ALL the brushes by hand..they are currently very backlogged due to a Raw Materials Crisis. They used to get most of their materials from India and areas now ravaged by last year's tsunami. Their company, one of the few small, family-owned concerns left in England, did some research about getting Cheaper Materials from places like South America and China, at the same time not wanting to pull out their firm and support from the people in India when this is when they need it the most to rebuild their economy. They decided against going to S.A. and China to do business, and thus have this incredible.....up to Six Months.....order backlog. She said sorry, we don't sell to individuals, but gave me the names of some stores in London who might still have some left over from from their last order. They included Selfridges and some others I could not reach when trying to call from here.

I would stil like to get one just to comparison try.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 11, 2006)

You're welcome... The MP are probably higher here since they are imported. I know people that use them, but those types of bristles just don't do it for me. :icon_wink Let us know how you make out - if you get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol. Yeah, Janelle...if I get one.!

Thanks for the support!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 12, 2006)

lol - you got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you tried ebay?


----------

